# The Shockley WW4 Retractable Starship



## flippinout

Shockley sent me one of his retractable starships for review, just like this one here.

My intention was to provide him an honest and unbiased review of the slingshot. I have received it, I have shot it, and I am ready to pass it along to the next person who wishes to review it, per this thread.

Who is next? I will pay shipping to get it to you and that person is responsible for getting it to the next user or back to Shockley.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...so what's the verdict?


----------



## flippinout

I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.


----------



## BCLuxor

Intention was .... sounds like there's a fly in the Shockley expoxy ointment


----------



## BCLuxor

flippinout said:


> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.


 so $130 on a ww4 sling or 60 lotto tickets it's a 50/50 Nathan where's your cash?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

flippinout said:


> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.


Good man.

Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...


----------



## flippinout

BCLuxor said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.
> 
> 
> 
> so $130 on a ww4 sling or 60 lotto tickets it's a 50/50 Nathan where's your cash?
Click to expand...

My only expense is a bit of shipping to the next tester. I am not a gambler and prefer to make my own...



Tentacle Toast said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...
Click to expand...

There is still hope my yankee brother! Eat more biscuits and gravy, it softens the soul... and the belly.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL, I'm there...


----------



## kobe23

I bet this is a hard one, the parcel wouldn't be particularly wallet friendly to send it back to the owner >.<

and pre-Merry Christmas all!


----------



## bigron

if shockley offered it out for review,even though i have found very little in common or agreeable about him,if you are one that has doubted his product line this is your chance to actually try it and see for yourself,i think that speaks towards his character or belief in his product


----------



## Dayhiker

flippinout said:


> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.


Way to keep it classy, Nathan (even though I wasn't raised in the south, LOL)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

You know you did offer an honest review. Just because you found nothing positive about it, doesn't mean that you can't describe its negative attributes in a non-derogatory manner...

...he DID request an honest review...


----------



## bigron

I believe Nathan is one that would take a higher road than that and probably deliver that review to him personally,thats the feeling i get from Nathan


----------



## bigron

bigron said:


> I believe Nathan is one that would take a higher road than that and probably deliver that review to him personally,thats the feeling i get from Nathan


the next reviewer may offer a review that may be something to read being either gruff or funny,it will be worth the read i'm sure


----------



## treefork

I'm looking forward to the video demonstrating the claimed " surgical accuracy " . I can't wait !!! :bouncy:


----------



## flipgun

flippinout said:


> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.


Did you tell him, "Bless Your Heart!" ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

flipgun said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell him, "Bless Your Heart!" ?
Click to expand...

LoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoL


----------



## bigron

flipgun said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell him, "Bless Your Heart!" ?
Click to expand...

you did your best bless your heart :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## flipgun

We may have to explain that to some folks.


----------



## flippinout

Fair enough TT, Here are my honest and slightly biased thoughts:

It is a fine example of upcycling found and locally sourced materials to create a slingshot. It would make a good tutorial showing how one doesn't need more than ten bucks, an hour of time, and basic shop skills to create a really cool looking slingshot. The retractable component worked very well. The concept is sound, slingshots are pretty simple, but needs lots of refinement for my taste and shooting style.

It shot well enough, but I am also not the average slingshot shooter and can find the sweet spot in just about any slingshot. Cans were no problem at 10m but very precise shooting was not going to happen with the stock bands and pouch. Shooting this slingshot required very focused attention to form. The alignment of the slingshot with my body and shooting style was neither comfortable or stable. I would not put this in a beginner's hands or in the hands of someone who does not understand basic slingshot physics. Shooting this rig carelessly could result in shooting the back of the slingshot itself.

I would not personally shoot very heavy bands on this rig for two reasons:

1) It is not stable or comfortable

2) and the amount of visible flex in the forks during draw and unknown composition of the construction T-straps left me feeling less than confident at full draw. The epoxy at the fork/body interface separated after 10-15 shots. Confidence in your rig is an essential component to consistent accuracy... at least for me.

It is a slingshot... a very simple and cool slingshot made from readily available materials and tools. If ergonomics were refined and the materials matched the intended function, it would be a great project for youth groups and camps to teach kids how to use their hands and minds to create something fun. It needs lots of refinement, but that was already apparent prior to my handling and shooting it.

It is not a $129 slingshot and in my estimation not a slingshot that should be marketed to the public as being safe to shoot powerful bands and heavy projectiles... but I also make my living from slingshots and know just how greedy insurance companies and attorneys can be, so this statement is totally self interested. I don't want to see my insurance premiums skyrocket because someone is injured using a "commercially produced slingshot". I am however, all in favor of folks connecting with their hands and heads to make their own- whether it be food, clothes or slingshots.

This slingshot would make a great kit or DIY project once materials and ergonomics are ironed out.

As far as fit and finish, you have seen the photos, not much else needs to be said that has not already been said.

Who wants it next? Just send me a PM with your mailing address and I will throw in some lighter weight bands as well.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well said. There's not a thing mean spirited about your assessment, & if he's seriously looking to improve his works, that constructive criticism -especially from a professional as yourself- should (should) be invaluable. Thanks for sharing your honest assessment.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Guess that "2500psi tensile strength epoxy" doesn't mean anything huh? Not surprised by Nathans review. 
I wonder what Shockley will think when he reads this.


----------



## bigron

flippinout said:


> Fair enough TT, Here are my honest and slightly biased thoughts:
> 
> It is a fine example of upcycling found and locally sourced materials to create a slingshot. It would make a good tutorial showing how one doesn't need more than ten bucks, an hour of time, and basic shop skills to create a really cool looking slingshot. The retractable component worked very well. The concept is sound, slingshots are pretty simple, but needs lots of refinement for my taste and shooting style.
> 
> It shot well enough, but I am also not the average slingshot shooter and can find the sweet spot in just about any slingshot. Cans were no problem at 10m but very precise shooting was not going to happen with the stock bands and pouch. Shooting this slingshot required very focused attention to form. The alignment of the slingshot with my body and shooting style was neither comfortable or stable. I would not put this in a beginner's hands or in the hands of someone who does not understand basic slingshot physics. Shooting this rig carelessly could result in shooting the back of the slingshot itself.
> 
> I would not personally shoot very heavy bands on this rig for two reasons:
> 
> 1) It is not stable or comfortable
> 
> 2) and the amount of visible flex in the forks during draw and unknown composition of the construction T-straps left me feeling less than confident at full draw. The epoxy at the fork/body interface separated after 10-15 shots. Confidence in your rig is an essential component to consistent accuracy... at least for me.
> 
> It is a slingshot... a very simple and cool slingshot made from readily available materials and tools. If ergonomics were refined and the materials matched the intended function, it would be a great project for youth groups and camps to teach kids how to use their hands and minds to create something fun. It needs lots of refinement, but that was already apparent prior to my handling and shooting it.
> 
> It is not a $129 slingshot and in my estimation not a slingshot that should be marketed to the public as being safe to shoot powerful bands and heavy projectiles... but I also make my living from slingshots and know just how greedy insurance companies and attorneys can be, so this statement is totally self interested. I don't want to see my insurance premiums skyrocket because someone is injured using a "commercially produced slingshot". I am however, all in favor of folks connecting with their hands and heads to make their own- whether it be food, clothes or slingshots.
> 
> This slingshot would make a great kit or DIY project once materials and ergonomics are ironed out.
> 
> As far as fit and finish, you have seen the photos, not much else needs to be said that has not already been said.
> 
> Who wants it next? Just send me a PM with your mailing address and I will throw in some lighter weight bands as well.


very good review,and on a personal note Nathan you are a very cool and likable guy,i knew in the end this would be how you would handle it


----------



## flippinout

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Guess that "2500psi tensile strength epoxy" doesn't mean anything huh? Not surprised by Nathans review.
> I wonder what Shockley will think when he reads this.


Not many epoxies will bond galvanized/plated steel to anodized aluminum for very long, at least none that are readily available in the consumer marketplace. The bolts are more than enough to hold the forks to the body.


----------



## kobe23

flippinout said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that "2500psi tensile strength epoxy" doesn't mean anything huh? Not surprised by Nathans review.
> I wonder what Shockley will think when he reads this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not many epoxies will bond galvanized/plated steel to anodized aluminum for very long, at least none that are readily available in the consumer marketplace. The bolts are more than enough to hold the forks to the body.
Click to expand...

I think the epoxy might be rated for compression, not tension to start with. lol


----------



## Nobodo

Predictions:


A physics article will be loosely referenced to allay all fears or concerns raised in the review.
A quick modification will be made, perhaps a spot weld, to allow claim of improved stability.
A picture-based or materials-based comparison will be made with some other slingshot highlighting the faith people have in that slingshot and how it is massively inferior.

It would be nice to see that honest opinions of expert(s) are taken to heart, and the above predictions found to be wrong.

It would be nice to see products tested in something other than a small room and tested by more than the manufacturer before being offered for sale.

It would be nice to see a humble attitude of learning from people with many years of experience rather than an unwavering belief of superiority.

There is potential; hopefully someday that will rise above the hubris.

We'll see.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

thanks for the review.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good man.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...


Yeah, some of the rest of us do, too.


----------



## THWACK!

Tentacle Toast said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in the south and always taught that if you can't say something nice, it is best not to say anything at all... and that says enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...
Click to expand...

Better to be a Red Sox?


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Henry in Panama said:


> Yeah, some of the rest of us do, too.
> 
> Good man.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...


Some of us are Copperheads, which can be at times respectable personages.

-Wild Bill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man.
> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Yankee...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, some of the rest of us do, too.
Click to expand...

Way to be the one sh*t post in an overtly civil thread, red...


----------



## BeMahoney

flippinout said:


> Fair enough TT, Here are my honest and slightly biased thoughts:
> 
> Who wants it next? Just send me a PM with your mailing address and I will throw in some lighter weight bands as well.


Hey Nathan,

please do not send this to me.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## The Gopher

flippinout said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that "2500psi tensile strength epoxy" doesn't mean anything huh? Not surprised by Nathans review.
> I wonder what Shockley will think when he reads this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not many epoxies will bond galvanized/plated steel to anodized aluminum for very long, at least none that are readily available in the consumer marketplace. The bolts are more than enough to hold the forks to the body.
Click to expand...

And torque is a whole new animal when it comes to adhesives.


----------



## Byudzai

Hey Nathan,

I'd like to have a look at it. I'm a fan of tinkering and would be interested to get my hands on this one. I"ll shoot you a PM.


----------



## flippinout

Headed your way today Byudzai


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Byudzai said:


> Hey Nathan,I'd like to have a look at it. I'm a fan of tinkering and would be interested to get my hands on this one. I"ll shoot you a PM.


You're not going to "do" anything to it, are you? It should probably be left to Shockley to make amendments, yes?

I mean, I'd DEFINITELY wear protective gear (perhaps even above & beyond, if I read the review correctly), but should there be a malfunction, I'd treat this black eye like a "return to sender"...
...just my opinion


----------



## flippinout

Tentacle Toast said:


> You're not going to "do" anything to it, are you? It should probably be left to Shockley to make amendments, yes?


Agreed. Shockley sent this out to be tested 'as is'. Please don't modify the slingshot, simply shoot it and review then pass it on.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I would love to get this thing and shoot it! But I feel the 16-20$ in shopping is better put towards a torque


----------



## Byudzai

oh no I won't mess with it. I just mean I appreciate others' efforts to build and design and am interested to experience this one first hand.


----------



## Lee Silva

Hey, I made a starship! Doesn't extend, collapse, telescope, or retract, but it beats the holy dog zhit out of whatever you point it at......


----------



## wll

Lee Silva said:


> Hey, I made a starship! Doesn't extend, collapse, telescope, or retract, but it beats the holy dog zhit out of whatever you point it at......


Ya, sometimes it is best to keep it simple ;- )

The less parts, the less chance of things going wrong, in a simple device like a slingshot that is a plus for sure.

wll


----------



## Nobodo

wll said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I made a starship! Doesn't extend, collapse, telescope, or retract, but it beats the holy dog zhit out of whatever you point it at......
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, sometimes it is best to keep it simple ;- )
> 
> The less parts, the less chance of things going wrong, in a simple device like a slingshot that is a plus for sure.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

WLL, you make a very prophetic statement there,

"The less parts, the less chance of things going wrong, in a simple device like a slingshot that is a plus for sure".

Could that possibly be why *THE SUPER SLINGSHOT OF DOOM* still needs some work?


----------



## Nobodo

Lee Silva said:


> Hey, I made a starship! Doesn't extend, collapse, telescope, or retract, but it beats the holy dog zhit out of whatever you point it at......


Lee, the similarities amaze me.

My starship extends, telescopes, wiggles, fires, collapses, retracts, and then goes back into its holster.

I used to think it beat the holy dog zhit out of whatever I pointed it at, but over the years I've found that the prey is very cunning, and sometimes *still* lets me believe that it's true.

:rofl:


----------



## wll

Nobodo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I made a starship! Doesn't extend, collapse, telescope, or retract, but it beats the holy dog zhit out of whatever you point it at......
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, sometimes it is best to keep it simple ;- )
> 
> The less parts, the less chance of things going wrong, in a simple device like a slingshot that is a plus for sure.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WLL, you make a very prophetic statement there,
> 
> "The less parts, the less chance of things going wrong, in a simple device like a slingshot that is a plus for sure".
> 
> Could that possibly be why *THE SUPER SLINGSHOT OF DOOM* still needs some work?
Click to expand...

Words can not express my feelings on watching this video ;- )

Actually I thought it was pretty cool ;- )

wll


----------



## flippinout

The sweetest nuggets and the richest parts of life are the most simple.

slingshot=simple=joy and delight

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## BeMahoney

flippinout said:


> The sweetest nuggets and the richest parts of life are the most simple.
> 
> slingshot=simple=joy and delight
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


I want to say thank you for this!

"The sweetest nuggets and the richest parts of life are the most simple."

- this is also a perfect description of what a good design,

respecting (human) nauture is..

kind, respectful regards to everyone!

Be


----------



## Barky Bow

The one thing missing from this thread is the man of the moment!!! 
Is it just me or does anyone else think that he may be out trying to find that rare metal for his next invention.

It's called AFRAIDIUM,
(a kind of yellow type of metal that has the distinct aroma of chicken)


----------



## Nobodo

flippinout said:


> The sweetest nuggets and the richest parts of life are the most simple.
> 
> slingshot=simple=joy and delight
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


I like that, and agree the simplest things are the best, including slingshots.

Somebody should run with that idea and start a company based on the premise; maybe call it SimplestShotsAreBest.com, SimpleShotsOfLife.com, something like that. Those names are too complex, though, hopefully somebody can come up with a simpler name that would be a real winner. Oh, wait... 

Definitely Merry Christmas to all; may your bands never break before their time!


----------



## watcher by night

Barky Bow said:


> The one thing missing from this thread is the man of the moment!!!
> Is it just me or does anyone else think that he may be out trying to find that rare metal for his next invention.
> 
> It's called AFRAIDIUM,
> (a kind of yellow type of metal that has the distinct aroma of chicken)


Maybe he's just taking a holiday trip. His last activity on forum was 2:14pm on Dec 22, and on Dec 21 he posted on his profile that

"I won't have access to internet from the 22 till New year's. Happy Holidays everyone.

Updated 21 Dec · 6 comments

" (http://slingshotforum.com/user/11855-shockleysww4slingbows)

Meanwhile it looks like Nathan posted his review on Dec 22 @ 2:59pm.

So unless Nathan gave Shockley a behind-the-scenes heads up (or Shockley's psychic) the seemingly strategically timed absence might just be coincidence.

By the way, looking at the photos of the starship in use, I can understand Nathan's assessment of the ergonomics needing work and the risk of shooting the back end of the wrist brace if not being careful about alignment.

Where I think the potential for the design lies is to adapt it to make a retractable slingshot rifle, or maybe even a starship that can morph into a slingshot rifle. Nathan said that the starship's retractable feature works fine.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

If he is just taking a trip, he's in for a surprise when he gets back.


----------



## Barky Bow

Watcher by night I respect your opinion and I will not even try to convince you otherwise I applaud you for being able to even consider that to be an option. 
I myself do not believe in coincidence especially when you consider the type of person who we are talking about. I believe that a person like that is so self indulgent and so arrogant that they make up stories in their own head and then believe them. This type of review will shatter the fragile reality that a person like that will create to maintain their own self importance. I look forward to seeing how he will strike back at a person like Nathan who was not only polite and practically complimentary about a slingshot that if you read between the lines is actually dangerous to the user. I believe he will break the wings off a butterfly to try and provok a reaction that will take the focus off his failure. (metaphorically speaking) 
That is just my opinion of the type of person that displays his kind of disruptive actions. 
If I'm wrong I will happily apologise, would he do the same??


----------



## flipgun

I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)


----------



## bigron

Barky Bow said:


> The one thing missing from this thread is the man of the moment!!!
> Is it just me or does anyone else think that he may be out trying to find that rare metal for his next invention.
> 
> It's called AFRAIDIUM,
> (a kind of yellow type of metal that has the distinct aroma of chicken)


he is away from the internet till the new year that's what he said but i think he is watching from another account who knows with Shockley


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

flipgun said:


> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)


The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.


----------



## Nicholson

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicholson

Now the ssf has covered everything


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nicholson said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

...to a shine? What produced the turd?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...to a shine? What produced the turd?
Click to expand...

A lion, and an ostrich:


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

I lion and an ostrich;


----------



## Barky Bow

Now that is a strange cross breed????
What were the offspring called??


----------



## BeMahoney

So



TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I lion and an ostrich;
> 
> http://youtube/yiJ9fy1qSFI


So this is evidence for Flipgung having been raised

somewhere where there´s rare to no lions and ostrichs.

Or: People are unaware of lion´s and ostrich´s po op

being around them - there,

and thus: There no culture of polishing the

above has been developed or is being developed.

I think this newly gained knowledge is remarkable -

although I´m not quite sure if it is of any deeper sense

or not. (In this case most likely time will have to tell)

I´ll keep an eye on Texas now, to be sure.. 

kind regards everyone, good luck on polishing! (in case it´s needed..)

Be


----------



## BeMahoney

So now I´m pondering:

what about ozelot?

and:

Will it shine?........?


----------



## Barky Bow

A lion and an ostrich............ 
Sounds like the beginning of a bad joke. 
Which is exactly what I think whenever I see a post by Shockley!!! 
Now when I see a post by Shockley the first thing I'm going to think is...
A lion and an ostrich walk into a bar.....(I'll let Thwack finish the rest of that!)


----------



## Charles

Sigh ... I have to don my NASTY MODERATOR cap here and issue a warning. PLEASE keep it civil. Calling names, insulting and disparaging folks is simply against forum rules.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NoCans!

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I lion and an ostrich;


I liked that episode so much I actually tried it. (With dirt of course). I did ok it had a little shine but not a ton. It makes good sling ( the kind that is made of rope) ammo too.


----------



## BeMahoney

Charles said:


> Sigh ... I have to don my NASTY MODERATOR cap here and issue a warning. PLEASE keep it civil. Calling names, insulting and disparaging folks is simply against forum rules.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hey Charles,

please pardon me for risking to be classified to belong to the kindergarten-section again!

But I´m honestly pondering if you regard my post as being insulting. I know Flipgun, and

I would risk a bet that he understands my intention to make fun - of fun!- Refering to that

mythbuster video, with no intention and consciousness of being mean or discrediting anyone.

(Relying on the assumption that lions, ostrichs and ozelots (monty python) are "neutral".)

Please do me the favor to tell me if I (already) stepped across any lines?

(assuming the use of the word "p..." is uncritical!) This bid is in no way meant to be

ironic or indirect. I (being a person that loves to play with language - and loves to laugh..) really

want to learn;- to get to know the lines - and to share what I assume many others like to

share, too)

Best respectful regards,

Be


----------



## Barky Bow

Hello Charles if my post was the cause of you donning your NASTY CAP then I apologise to the forum for crossing the line. I merely offered my opinion in what I consider to be the same as Henry's post about Tentacle Toast being a Yankee. 
Please can you clarify this as I don't want to rock the boat. As I said it is merely my opinion. 
Thank you. 
Clint


----------



## Charles

My friends, my friends ... SO FAR, I have not seen any post I would hide. My comment was meant in a prophylactic way. It seems that Mr. Shockley has a way of getting under the skin of some folks, and threads can go down hill pretty quickly. So I am just being a bit jumpy here, more so than I would normally be. I just do not want any of you to be provoked into making unseemly comments. Negative comments about his slingshots, based on facts, are fair game ... negative comments about him personally are not. And by all means, carry on with the humor!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Barky Bow

Thank you Charles. Once again you have shown me the type of person you are (a true gentleman).
I'm done for now I am now excited to see what transpires when the man of the moment returns. 
All my respect and gratitude to you sir. 
Clint.


----------



## wyosasquatch

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.
Click to expand...

Take note of something though, the item they are polishing is in fact made up of fecal matter, it is not in the original form. For the polishing to work, they had to break the original down and rebuild it into something useful. Hmmm...

Sasq.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

wyosasquatch said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also reared in the South. Papa said, "You can't polish a Trud." (more or less.)
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mythbusters" did an episode on phrases, in which they actually successfully polished a turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take note of something though, the item they are polishing is in fact made up of fecal matter, it is not in the original form. For the polishing to work, they had to break the original down and rebuild it into something useful. Hmmm...
> 
> Sasq.
Click to expand...

Well, the actual term they were testing was: " you can't polish Sh*t", which over here, makes more sense than "a turd". I just brought it up because they were so similar.


----------



## BeMahoney

Charles said:


> My friends, my friends ... SO FAR, I have not seen any post I would hide. My comment was meant in a prophylactic way. It seems that Mr. Shockley has a way of getting under the skin of some folks, and threads can go down hill pretty quickly. So I am just being a bit jumpy here, more so than I would normally be. I just do not want any of you to be provoked into making unseemly comments. Negative comments about his slingshots, based on facts, are fair game ... negative comments about him personally are not. And by all means, carry on with the humor!!!Cheers .... Charles


Thank you very much for this post 

This in a way makes my day! - But now
I got to get back to my shop - got some
polishing to do... 

cheers, kind regards,

Be


----------



## Nobodo

Barky Bow said:


> Thank you Charles. Once again you have shown me the type of person you are (a true gentleman).
> I'm done for now I am now excited to see what transpires when the man of the moment returns.
> All my respect and gratitude to you sir.
> Clint.


I agree with this whole-heartedly.

I fully expected to return to this thread a couple of days later and see one or two of my postings in it permanently hidden from view, along with postings by several other folks, and likely a nasty comment left in their place.

When a moderator shows respect for users of the forum respect is earned in return, both to the moderator specifically and the entire forum in general.

Thank you, Charles.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Just got back from a 10 day Vipassana retreat, so just seeing this. Thanks for the review Nathan. I apologize for the epoxy thing, but I was doing some last minute adjustments before sending it, so instead of the (24 hour cure) j/b weld I used j/b kwik weld, which I very recently started using (as you might have noticed, it's of a slightly darker color). I didn't think it would make a difference.

I have sold a few of these and shot it myself hundred of times and it never separated with regular j/b, nor did I hear any complaints.

So I will never use a quick curing epoxy again. In any case, you're right that "the bolts are more than enough to hold the forks to the body".

The epoxy is not really necessary. I just add it to keep things extra tight.

I'm also sorry that an "amount of visible flex in the forks" took away from the experience. I've never actually noticed it. All of my starships employ the same T-plates and mostly with double theraband gold--fairly heavy pull. Dozens of pictures and various prochrono shooting vids posted and neither I nor anyone (including various eager detractors) noticed this.

Byudzai has it now so we'll see what he says about this. I just saw he sent me a message a few days ago saying that "I like your starship. heavy to shoot but enjoyable". He says he'll be posting a review soon. The only other review of this starship on Ebay says:

"Well made and exactly as advertised! Very satisfied and happy!!!"

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mr1001nights&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

It's true I may just have "basic shop skills", but it's not true that it only takes me "one hour of my time" to make this particular slingshot. And as you know, the gathering of materials, the acquisition of the right tools, the ideas, the knowledge of specifics of slingshot construction that must be acquired overtime, the testing, the trials and errors and various other things all involve time.

It is also not quite true that the T-plates have an "unknown composition"

As I stated, they are stainless steel, just like the hex bolts, the eyebolts an the nylon-lock hex nuts in the fork.

In any case, I appreciate your interest, time, your expertise, and the civilized tone of your review. I've improved some of my skills due to the criticisms on this forum, so I am grateful for them, as well as for the more complementary comments, which also exist in your review.

I certainly would be interested in some suggestion you may have on how "materials and ergonomics [could be] ironed out."

Happy New Year.


----------

